# My Christine Bicycle



## kngtmat

I am fixing my 94 Murray Monterey which has lasted me longer than any other bike I have had and I am going to make it a bicycle version of the Christine Book & movie 1958 Plymouth with knowledge of those that have the used movie cars and Christine clone owners it is going to be in GM Spectra Red which was used because of the big quantities available at the time as well as white & Rust-oleum metallic speck to look like the Christine side trim.


I am taking a slow time for it to do it right, here is some of what I have done so far including what it might look like.







Stem before & after.






And the last pic for now is the cool looking new sprocket.


----------



## JimK

I like this build. Very nice idea. Good work so far, I look forward to seeing more.

JimK


----------



## kngtmat

Another before & after of the stem.






Everything else that I have for it.















I just need the seat and a few other things but here is a repop gold V that I have to figure out how I'm going to put it on.


----------



## rideahiggins

*Christine*

It's gotta have a radio to play those oldies tunes. Should be a cool bike. Don't let the shi**ers tell you any different. That movie was great for it's time.


----------



## kngtmat

If I could afford it I would have a few other things to put on it like tailpipes, tailights/turn signals, dual quad headlights, maybe a Murray tank and a few others.



Does anyone know anything about that sprocket because I only seen it for sale at two different places and never on a bike?


----------



## wooleyfest

*hi*

thats a great idea for that bike


----------



## kngtmat

My bike is almost finished, I just need a white seat and I to paint her but I think I need to find some place or anyone close enough to paint her for me since I have never painted a bike with 3 different colors before.


A better pic of my sprocket and my V.


----------



## partsguy

WHAT YOU NEED TO FINISH THIS IS SEAR SPACELINER RACK WITH TAIL LIGHT! That would really go good with it!


----------



## kngtmat

Dang that sounds good but I couldn't afford it though which if I could it probably go for my Spaceliner. 



I have been looking for a (CPC) Cycle Products Company turn signal for it, I have had two guys over at RRB say they will look & provide pics a few days ago but nothing yet.


----------



## kngtmat

It's a 26 inch Murray but I am using 24 wheels but does anyone think a 24 inch Spaceliner rack would work or be cheaper than a 26 one and if it can the rack top itself would be painted white to match the top of the bike?


----------



## kngtmat

Thanks to kz1000 I now have a white seat but I am still waiting on getting it painted by someone that can paint a bike better than I could, hopfully in March I will have it done before my Birthday comes around.

I still have to figure out how to put the V on the front of the headtube.


----------



## partsguy

Typically, I hear the 24" stuff is really an oddball thing and not too many people go for them. So they should be pretty cheap. The racks alone only about $20 on average. $30 or $40 if they have the original "Rocket Style" reflectors.


----------



## kngtmat

If I look for a rack I will be looking for one that has good chrome that can be cleaned up & needs painted and I was thinking of a tank that needs to be painted as well but I would have to measure what length it is between the headtube and the where the two bars meet the top tube.


----------



## partsguy

Here is one for cheap! The reflectors are just cheap aftermarkets, but it has minimal rust!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-bic...949?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c62dcbec5


----------



## kngtmat

That was a nice one, I don't like Ebay as much when they stared that PayPal stuff even though you can just use a credit card but I don't have a credit card and I had to ask a family member to use theirs if I gave them the money but it was a one time deal so I won't be able to do it again especially when places here will not hire anyone unless they are a teenager or in their 60's so I get & sell a few bikes & parts to be able to get along lately even though it takes away money from fixing my riders but I have a great Family to be safe with.


My brother & my sister live here too except my sister will move in with someone else in Winter Park FL to go back to school and so forth.


My Christine bike will be my daily rider to get to places.


----------



## kngtmat

I have a set back on the wheels I got for her, months ago I had to put the wheels on another bike so I could pawn it but not for the $10 which wouldn't have helped out so I brought it back home then I left it outside but after a month or was it two but anyways the wheels had heavy rust on them so I cleaned them but now some of the cheap Chinese chrome is off in spots so now I have a few black spots.


----------



## kngtmat

Still no progress since I don't have the money to get it done untill the stuff I still have for sale is gone for the money.


----------



## ozzmonaut

As long as you let each color dry long enough I think you will be fine to paint it yourself. Start with the lightest color first so that the next color covers any overspray. Paint the area where the lightest color will be , then wait about a week or so. Then mask off the painted area wherever you want that color to stop. Next paint your darker color, wait, and mask again. Then finish with the darkest color. I loved Christine as well, and Keith Gordon was a great actor that never quite took off. He was in a movie titled STATIC that is one of my favorites. If you have a salvage yard nearby, you might find some very interesting little parts that will make great accents and really set the bike off while possibly connecting it more to the automotive theme. Maybe trim some old sheet metal and make some fender skirts or something. Looking forward to seeing your next steps.


----------



## MagicRat

Diggin' the Christine build!

(not for little ears)

Little Bitty Pretty One

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbHKdn0XScg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5N3fKVz-Z4


----------



## kngtmat

Thanks Guys.


I don't have a yard near by except ones that have newer cars that I know are not right for anything I am looking to do and one of them crushes cars after a few weeks.

Ugly guy here I am with a real movie Christine, she is the Camaro Killer that I took a pic with her in Celebration Florida Exotic car show.


----------



## timothysmith

Nice!! I really like it. Really good creation. Good Idea


----------



## kngtmat

I got these two pieces today to be able to put the V on but even though they have a hole in the middle I have to drill two holes beside it to put the parts to screw in that are a part of the V that is usually used to screw the V into the center grille piece. 


I got two in case I mess up one of them unless I can buy a 58 center grille piece at a price that I can actually afford then I can just screw that part into both of the new parts I just got then screw in the V into that.







Here is the back of the V.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted

*That Killer Song...*

Sweet bike you just need to make some sort of frankenstein radio a mix between a Tom Thumb radio and Christine's radio...

View attachment 54239

View attachment 54241


----------



## kngtmat

I can't see the attachments.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted

*That Killer Song...*

lol worked when I first posted it...

Sweet bike you just need to make some sort of frankenstein radio a mix between a Tom Thumb radio and Christine's radio...


----------



## kngtmat

That's neat, if I had the money I could buy a real 58 Plymouth radio from one of my Christine club friends that ownes a yard in California or someone else there.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted

kngtmat said:


> That's neat, if I had the money I could buy a real 58 Plymouth radio from one of my Christine club friends that ownes a yard in California or someone else there.




You could try a cheaper route a 1958 Belvedere looks almost identical to a '58 Fury so maybe the radios look the same too and since it's a less famous car a radio out of one of them would probably be cheaper.

-Sam


----------



## partsguy

Slight_Rust_is_Accepted said:


> You could try a cheaper route a 1958 Belvedere looks almost identical to a '58 Fury so maybe the radios look the same too and since it's a less famous car a radio out of one of them would probably be cheaper.
> 
> -Sam




Do you guys honestly think ever single car that the big three ever built had their own special radios? Aside from the knobs, most radios were the same for a few years on most models. I have a '46 Ford radio but it was used on various Ford models for various years. My Toronado radio I just sold went into another GM car. Also, aside from the knobs, my Cadillac 8-track could doctored to fit in other luxury GM vehicles. Surely Chrysler had a few similar radios in their Dodge, Chrysler, or Desoto lines.


----------



## kngtmat

No they are all the same price mainly depending on it's features but the outside looks the same except for one or two buttons. 

57/58 Plymouth radios can only be in those two Plymouth years but some have one or two features that others don't like some are seek & tune radios while some are not and so forth unless the car was a radio delete car which there was a few that had a plate for that area.


Each dash is also different also, 55-56 dash is almost all the same except the 55 had the automatic shifter on the right side on the dash instead of on the column which if you see the newer Dodge/Chrysler mini vans they have it that way now too then in 56 when the Push Button came out it was put on the left part of the dash with the manual cars had a plate on that spot. 


If I can remember right I think the dashes were designed by one of their designers that was left handed which is why it's the but that could be wrong.


57/58 dash is the same though except for the speedo which was 120 for every model except for the Fury's that had a 150 speedo, where the rear view mirror was put on it & it's connector and the AC vents except for the cars without an AC I can't remember but I believe a plate is over that.

Chysler, Dodge, Desoto, Imperial and Plymouth had different dashes & radios, the only things the same was where the Push Button Automatic & the mirror is placed except If I can remember right the others button design is different and Plymouth didn't have a Park button but the others did although I am not sure at the moment.


I will have to look later at some of the differences of the Plymouth radios maybe this weekend or whenever I feel like it.


----------



## kngtmat

Nice try to act like your actually interested but you seem like a Spamer so any Admin here look him over and decide to delete his post?


Also delete this post because I don't want to remember any of this info of that junk Spam link they have and to get rid of clutter.


----------



## kngtmat

I still haven't got it painted yet and it will still be awhile.


I have been trying to sell all of my other bikes to get a car and some day get someone to paint my bike.


----------



## Celleno1

Really nice auto parts which you show above which you used in your Bicycle.I would like to say that transporting is an important need of every person for moving one place to another for any purpose. That's why they used many types of vehicles just like you used bicycle for travelling one place to another.


----------



## kngtmat

Thank you for banning this guy. Second time someone decided to spam this thread.


----------

